# Common CAF References



## navymich (29 Apr 2007)

"Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime."  How about: "Give a member the regulation and you've answered his question, this time anyway.  Give him the references to look them up himself and it saves bandwidth here!"

I've noticed that many of the questions on the boards are "what is the regulation for this", or "where would I find out about this" etc.  While many people on this board know where to look for these, and sometimes enjoy the hunt for the obscure, the member is not learning from this.  In the work environment, I always handed the pub to someone asking me a question like that and have him research it on his own.  It's amazing how much you can learn from doing this.

But I am aware that many people either don't have the access to some references, or wouldn't know the reference if it hit them on the head, or even know where to begin.  In talking with Mike, I suggested that these be provided on the board for easier access.  I know that there are more that would also be beneficial, but here are some to get everyone started. Over time, you will get used to what can be found in each area.  Until then, enjoy the hunt! 

~  CFAO's - Canadian Forces Administrative Orders

~  QR&O's - Queen's Regulations and Orders 
     _these are broken down into 4 Volumes: Administrative, Disciplinary, Financial and Appendices_

~  DAOD's - Defence Administrative Orders and Directives

~  CBI's - Compensation and Benefit Instructions
     _"These instructions contain policy and administrative information related to the issue of pay and allowances, reimbursement for 
     travel, and other expenses arising out of military service as applicable to CF members.Where appropriate, instructions have 
     replaced articles repealed from Queen's Regulations and Orders."_

~  ADM (HR-Mil) Instructions
     _"ADM(HR-Mil) Instructions serve as a formal means of advising all Canadian Forces personnel of administrative direction and 
     procedural aspects of policy and/or directions emanating from within ADM(HR-Mil) and not considered suitable for publication 
     as a DAOD."_


----------



## PO2FinClk (30 Apr 2007)

~ Canadian Forces Integrated  Relocation Program http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dcba/engraph/CF_Integrated_Relocation_Program_e.asp?sidesection=2&sidecat=99

~ Canadian Forces Temporary Duty Travel Instruction (CFTDTI) http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/dcba/engraph/download_e.asp?docid=67&sidesection=2&sidecat=7

~  MILITARY FOREIGN SERVICE INSTRUCTIONS (MFSI's are a subset of CBI's but often forgotten)  http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6&sidecat=17&chapter=10

~ Treasury Board Travel Directive of Canada http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/tbm_113/td-dv_e.asp


----------



## PO2FinClk (30 Apr 2007)

Other ref's are not available on the Internet such as the APM 245, and others I could not find on it as the DDIO's.


			
				airmich said:
			
		

> ~  ADM (HR-Mil) Instructions
> _"ADM(HR-Mil) Instructions serve as a formal means of advising all Canadian Forces personnel of administrative direction and
> procedural aspects of policy and/or directions emanating from within ADM(HR-Mil) and not considered suitable for publication
> as a DAOD."_


To be perfectly accurate it should read Chief of Military Personnel Instructions (Formerly ADM (HR-MIL)), the internet werbsite simply has not been updated.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (5 May 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> I always handed the pub to someone asking me a question like that and have him research it on his own.  It's amazing how much you can learn from doing this.


Mich, thats awfully SIG of you, I used to do it all the time (still do)


----------



## navymich (7 Oct 2007)

~  Canadian Forces Publications (CFPs)
    _This link is only accessible through the DIN.  It has the PDF files for (*note: some pubs are not completely available yet in electronic format): 
  > A-AD-200-000/AG-00 - Honours, Flags and Heritage Structure of the Canadian Forces 
  > A-PD-201-000/PT-000 - Canadian Forces Manual of Drill and Ceremonial 
  > A-AD-265-000/AG-001 - Canadian Forces Dress Instructions 
  > A-AD-266/AG-001 - Canadian Forces Museums: Operations and Administration. 
  > A-AD-267-000/AF-000 - Insignia and Lineages of the Canadian Forces 
  > A-JS-007-DHH/AF-001 - Canadian Military History Since the 17th Century 
  > A-JS-007-DHH/AX-001 - Canadian Forces Museum Directory 
  > A-JS-007-002/JD-000 - The Traditions and Customs of the Canadian Forces 
  > A-PD-202-001/FP-000 - Canadian Forces Military Bands and Marches _


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Oct 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> ~  Canadian Forces Publications (CFPs)
> _This link is only accessible through the DIN.  It has the PDF files for (*note: some pubs are not completely available yet in electronic format):
> > A-AD-200-000/AG-00 - Honours, Flags and Heritage Structure of the Canadian Forces
> > A-PD-201-000/PT-000 - Canadian Forces Manual of Drill and Ceremonial
> ...



Some of these are also available on the world wide web too.

EDITED TO ADD:

Like here Useful Links for Training


----------



## navymich (7 Oct 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Some of these are also available on the world wide web too.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:
> 
> Like here Useful Links for Training



Good to know!  Thanks for the update Sapper.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Oct 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Good to know!  Thanks for the update Sapper.



NP Mich but I would assume that the DIN version might be more current than those available on the WWW.


----------



## navymich (7 Oct 2007)

One would hope, but it's still a start for people that don't have the DIN, especially WRT all of the dress regs questions.


----------



## MJP (23 Feb 2009)

Anyone have a working link to a WWW version of the CFAOs?  Link above is broken and my google fu has turned up many individual CFAOs but not the whole list.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

CFAO's  http://admfincs.mil.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/intro_e.asp

QR&O's  http://admfincs.mil.ca/qr_o/intro_e.asp

DAOD's  http://admfincs.mil.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/intro_e.asp

Hope they work.


----------



## Shamrock (23 Feb 2009)

They're all accessible here from the WWW.


----------



## MJP (23 Feb 2009)

Nope been there they have DAOD and QR&Os but not the CFAOs unless I am severely missing something.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

MJP said:
			
		

> Nope been there they have DAOD and QR&Os but not the CFAOs unless I am severely missing something.



You can access the CFAO's from the QR&O page.......the link is in the column on the left....on the link that I provided.


----------



## MJP (23 Feb 2009)

Hmmm must be my internet then........I get a 404 or a blank page when I click on it.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

MJP said:
			
		

> Hmmm must be my internet then........I get a 404 or a blank page when I click on it.



Nope.  Not your internet.  I am home now and my bookmarks are turning up the same thing.  Looks like the new "Common Look" has broken links on all CF webpages.


----------



## MJP (23 Feb 2009)

Cool thanks.....will try through other avenues then.


----------



## MJP (24 Feb 2009)

Ok I am getting tired of google.  Can some post or PM me CFAO 50-3 from the DIN.  I can find bits and pieces of it here and there but not the whole thing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Taptrick (28 Apr 2010)

CFAO without "error 404" here:

http://web.archive.org/web/20060205180529/www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/toc_e.asp


----------

